# MILBRO PRO SHOT UK (WEB SITE)



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi we did it 2/3 months late but we got there the web site is now open

www.milbroproshotuk.com

Hope you like it

thanks for taking a look all the best
Pete


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Just took a look Pete and it's a dandy, a fine site you and the Hogans team should be proud of. Let me get done with my bathroom remodeling (an enormous cash-hog) and make a decision on what I want. That's a fine selection of catapults, most of which I thought would fade away into obscurity before you resurrected them. So please allow me to thank you for saving them from Slingshot Oblivion.

I'm working hard on making a decision but you've got so many!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Just took a look Pete and it's a dandy, a fine site you and the Hogans team should be proud of. Let me get done with my bathroom remodeling (an enormous cash-hog) and make a decision on what I want. That's a fine selection of catapults, most of which I thought would fade away into obscurity before you resurrected them. So please allow me to thank you for saving them from Slingshot Oblivion.
> 
> I'm working hard on making a decision but you've got so many!


We stand to add about 20 more in the next 2 weeks not inc the scallops and predators we have to get them photographed yet glad you like it
thank Pete


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Looking good Pete, the website is a one stop shop for modern and vintage metal Slingshots


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> Looking good Pete, the website is a one stop shop for modern and vintage metal Slingshots


we are going to add ammo /ammo mould 2 sizes to start with/flat bands UK/EU only/tubes /black sq elastic 6mm made up
as you know we cast in lost wax as well and i have 6 knife but ends that we have just cast in brass today will clean them up and post some pictures of them 
also have 4 or 5 bowe knife ? dont no the right name for them but they fit to the handel just above the blade.we may start to cast parts for self build knife makers
did you know that the first ever bowe knife so i am told was made in sheffield england i hope this is right ? so dont shoot me if you know diffrent


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

it's a bloody brilliant site.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> it's a bloody brilliant site.


Hi rob you all ways tel it how it is?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice! Well done!


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

The site is looking good. I like the reproduction of the classics of both the UK and USA

-Ace-


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

AaronC said:


> The site is looking good. I like the reproduction of the classics of both the UK and USA
> 
> -Ace-


thanks gyes the reproduction is going well


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

'bout time! the world was waiting. Congratulations, I wish you all the best.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know where the "first" bowie was made but as a diehard Southron I'm well familiar with the Jim Bowie riverbank knife fight. He ended up dying in the Alamo when it was stormed by the Mexicans (though in reality it was their territory to begin with).

I'm looking forward to seeing your moulds and the other slingshots. Currently I'm leaning towards the Little David but I am going to wait and see what you put up before I finalise. And best of luck to you with this most noble of endeavours; I wish you the greatest of success.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I don't know where the "first" bowie was made but as a diehard Southron I'm well familiar with the Jim Bowie riverbank knife fight. He ended up dying in the Alamo when it was stormed by the Mexicans (though in reality it was their territory to begin with).
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your moulds and the other slingshots. Currently I'm leaning towards the Little David but I am going to wait and see what you put up before I finalise. And best of luck to you with this most noble of endeavours; I wish you the greatest of success.


Hi Thank you for your kind comments i like te little david my self it has a nice grip with all the small nobules on it


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice looking website Pete!

BTW... the Bowie knife, the one Jim Bowie used in his more famous encounters, was first produced by a legendary blacksmith by the name of James Black in Arkansas.
Black had a secret technique used in the crafting of his steels that was supposed to make them extremely tough yet flexible. It was said that after sharpened, his knives could chop down a tree, and then shave the hair from your arm afterwards.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Bill'; of course I knew that but didn't want to jump all over it. I've heard of James Black and often wondered if he had independently discovered or had training from someone who either made Japanese katanas or perhaps Toldedo steel. People back then were every bit as smart and I think perhaps a little more creative as they didn't have the internet like we do.

The Hogans Little David is so far my favorite and the one I will probably buy due to the flat profile, knurled protrusions (as Pete mentioned), and the slightly wider forks will lend it well to a Gypsy conversion. Still, I'm patiently awaiting their upcoming products to see what else they may have to catch my fancy.


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

hey jmp
i got the little david 
would do nicley with a gypsy rig on it
i got one of rayshot pouches riged up with theraband gold
soon as i get a off day ill see what it will do
im sure the gypsy rig will take it to a whole new level
hogan an the boys do top notch work so any thing you get
will be a++++++ across the board 
super nice people to deal with 
great idea jmp the gypsy rig
your all ways thinking i like that an may have to give a go









ps,,
how did you like the uss alabama


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice website! BTW: it's Zip Zip not Zip Zap


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Nice website! BTW: it's Zip Zip not Zip Zap


zap zip zip zap zip zip it still a grate littel slingshot dont you think btw will get the zap out of the zip zip
thank for zap ing it out
all the best
Pete


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

One of the better websites I've seen Pete!!! It looks like the wait was well rewarded!!!! Cheers!!








Perry Adkisson ~ A+ Slingshots


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> One of the better websites I've seen Pete!!! It looks like the wait was well rewarded!!!! Cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Perry coming from a man that knows his slingshots all i can say is THANK YOU btw i like the shop front hows it going?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

great side, i´ve made a little promotion on our biggest german forum;-)
the germans like it all!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Nice website! BTW: it's Zip Zip not Zip Zap


zap zip zip zap zip zip it still a grate littel slingshot dont you think btw will get the zap out of the zip zip
thank for zap ing it out
all the best
Pete
[/quote]
HA!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> great side, i´ve made a little promotion on our biggest german forum;-)
> the germans like it all!


 hi is there a slingshot forum in germany? if so can you post a link so i can take a look


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

no, it is a forum for non regulated wapons like softair airguns and stuff. it is the biggest in german language but not much intrest in cattys.
http://www.co2air.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=1060596250#post1060596250


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice website, i will have to save my pocket money now


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

ukslingshots said:


> Very nice website, i will have to save my pocket money now for one of those amazing slingshots


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

ukslingshots said:


> Very nice website, i will have to save my pocket money now for one of those amazing slingshots


[/quote]

Hi you never know xmass is coming?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi every one just put sum more slingshot/catapults on the web site for you to feast your eyes on







hope you like them 
next up bands and tubes shot moulds ect


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

One of the best online stores I have had the pleasure of visiting. The only problem is...deciding which one to buy.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Sharpdogs said:


> One of the best online stores I have had the pleasure of visiting. The only problem is...deciding which one to buy.


Hi Sharpdogs and thank you for you complement on our web site with time it can only get better
take your time when choosing as the slingshot you bye will last you a life time?


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Definitely worth waiting!
Many thanks to you Pete, what a Christmas ahead!
A very neat work of a website, congratulations: simple and efficient to use, nice window for sure: order coming soon for an aluminium Boler, got some nice anodisation in mind...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pete,

I like your website and new MILBRO logo.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hugues said:


> Pete,
> 
> I like your website and new MILBRO logo.


Thanks gyes the web site going very well in the UK the link with Eebay is doing very well to 
we now need crack on with the shot mould but to be honest i think it will be the new year before we can make 
much progress with them .we also now need to make some head way into the U S A market but to do this i think we may look for a 
U S A based partner?/stockest has this would help with lagistics and also leed times and KEEP THE COSTS DOWN?
We think the hard work put in by my boys myself and a all host of people of this forum(you know who you are) will pay dividens next year
we would just like to say once more a BIG thankyou to all who have helped us THANK YOU







Pete


----------

